# nvm



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

nvm i'd rather this not be posted for privacy


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

knowone has any idea?


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

the morning after pill is basically just a big dose of hormones that will prevent you from ovulating hopefully. However because it is a big dose of hormones, it can also throw your cycle way out of whack, so I'm not surprised you are having spotting - I wouldn't be that concerned honestly.


----------

